# cpu kühler für amd fx 8150



## floh315 (16. August 2012)

*cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

Hallo liebe forumbenutzer


Ich möchte den boxed kùhler meines fx 8150 gegeb einen großen leisen und zum ocen geigneten tauschen. Ich moechte moeglichst max 30€ ausgebn


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

Dieser ist sehr gut und günstig Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland.
Wenn er denn in Dein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## fedyboy (17. August 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

entwedser den : Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B SCMG-3100 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von wenn du oc'n willst 
oder wenn nciht ist der auch ausreichend :  Enermax T.B Silence PWM AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## floh315 (22. August 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

@Adi1 :  gehäuse hab ich menge platz , musst auch ohne low profile ram gehen oder ? das mainboard hat halbwegs fläche


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

passt der mugen und der macho in das cougar evolution bo und vor allem ist genug platz neben den nicht low profile riegeln?


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

Beide CPU-Kühler passen in Dein Case, ob allerdings Deine RAM-Riegel noch reingehen, weiß ich nicht.
Solange die keine Hahnenkämme haben, sollte es klappen.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

wie gesagt es sind keine low profile, es sind ja nur zwei, allerdings solche; Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

Das wird schon ziemlich eng werden mit den RAMs.
Alternativ könntest Du auch einen schmaleren Kühler verwenden, z. B. Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Auch wenn ich nur zwei riegel drinn hab?
Kann man mit dem andern gut ocen? Evtl auch so 4,5ghz?


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

OC ist locker möglich, hier ein Test Test: Thermalright True Spirit 140 - Highend zum Kampfpreis.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

Mein Tipp sind im Falle OC ja Top-Blow-Kühler   Brauchen etwas mehr Platz, besonders in der Breite des Gehäuses,  kühlen aber nebenbei auch den RAM und die Spannungswandler mit und unter die großen geht so ziemlich jeder RAM drunter    Ich würde mal behaupten, dass ich unter meinen Scythe Grand Kama Cross jeden aktuellen RAM drunter bekommen, und bei LowProfile sogar noch ne Wasserkühlung   (was bei cpu-mit-luft-gekühlt äußerst sinnlos wäre )


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

preis? und könntest du mir einen link von einem am3+  top blow kühler geben ?

danke


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Scythe/Grand_Kama_Cross_Rev._B/986828/?

kostet aktuell 37€. 

Grand Kama Cross: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe    hier nochmal alle specs vom hersteller,


und hier noch ein bild bezüglich platz:
(vom ersten zusammenbau, sorry für die quali. drecks-handy ..)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(mein ram ist corsair XMS3, der hat fast keine erhöhung für die heat-spreader)




edit:  hier nochmal von innen, im betrieb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Danke. Der sieht ja mächtig groß aus :o


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2012)

*AW: cpu kühler für amd fx 8150*

Es geht.  tatsächlich ist er gar nicht sooo groß, aber man muss ja an der seite auch noch etwas platz zum ansaugen einrechnen.  die gesamtgröße der kühlfläche ist auch nicht unendlich groß, aber es reicht.  meiner läuft normal bei 600rpm mit +-40°C,  bei 40% OC hab ich ihn auf vollgas (1500rpm), und da hat meine cpu 60-65°.   dein fx 8150 hat meine ich 125W TDP, also bei standardtakt noch etwas mehr als meiner, aber es sollte trotzdem reichen. 

es gibt natürlich auch noch ein paar andere top-blow-kühler, um das mal dazuzusagen  

da wäre der alpenföhn gotthard, ebenfalls mit 140mm lüfter 

der bequiet shadow rock topflow,

der coolermaster  gemini,

mehrere schöne noctua ,   (besonders geil mit  2x 140er lüfter ),

einige von phanteks, die aber sauhässlich und noch teurer sind,


der prolimatech genesis  (noch ohne lüfter),  (oder mit lüftern),   der mein persönlicher traum ist ...  

von silverstone (wobei da glaube ich auch noch lüfter zu müssten),

  und von diesen und weiteren herstellern gibts auch noch sehr kleine topflows, die dadurch extrem kompakt sind und überall passen, aber für dich wohl zuwenig leistung hätten


----------

